# wild camping....and police interest.



## runnach (May 7, 2012)

Well, first time in 4 years I had a visit from the police tonight....two patrol cars in the end.

Most of you know I full time, and what you don't know is  I live off the land as much as I can ...I will shoot pigeon, duck squirrel rook all for food.

Anyway tonight I shot a pigeon, made the mistake of  plucking it where a casual passer by witnessed , next thing  police understanably turn up to find our what's going off.

I admitted straight away I had shot a bird, it was there pan fried with mushroom in a touch of sherry ..when pc knocks at the door.

He asked were the gun was, I showed him stored away in the overhead discharged and not on view..  he seemed happy.

Straight away, he assumed or knew I was full timing. But naturally did the checks to find out I wasn't wanted.

In the meantime his mates were admiring my butchery skills and having a good look around the van.

On his return I stressed that I only shoot to eat, observe safe practice..look behind what I am shooting and as he could see I was cooking the quarry with reverance to the fact the bird had forsake its life to feed me (I actually think that is really important).

Anyway happy with explanations... He and sargeant looked absolutely bewildered when I suggested I was parkedlegitamarely....they really didn't give a hoot

In the end told me to take care they weren't going to advise as it was apparent I was sensible
Keys were out the ignition and I had a drink but didn't even register

Hopefully one off experience and next time the outcome could be different, but on this occasion at least it is proved the police are not interested if you are sensible
Channa


----------



## Rubbertramp (May 7, 2012)

Such a shame that the casual passerby couldn't have come to see for him/herself instead of running to the law.....if indeed that's what he/she did.
I've had many friendly chats with the Police whilst wildcamping......and been eyeballed many more. Not once have I been asked to move on.
Good for you for being able to live off the land ...fish, the hedgerow and tescos are my limit. Do you use an air rifle?


----------



## solarman (May 7, 2012)

that was a positive experience,what area were you wildcamping in,also if you cooperate with the police they can usually be okay.We wereout last night in New Brighton Merseyside,stopped in one of those barriered car parks and police turned up two of them so i went out and explained we were night fishing(which we were)and was it okay to stop there overnight and at what time do barriers get locked,they said it's fine and the barriers sometimes do get locked but wasn't sure what time.We decided on moving on though as we didn't fancy the barriers being locked,and as it happens the other reason is the police were on the lookout for a suicidal person,so we also felt uneasy about this.We eventually found plenty of spaces to overnight on the sea front,plenty of other motorhomes and even people camping in tents on the grassy areas right in front of the sea wall,never saw on any overnight parking sighns anywhere.


----------



## ellisboy (May 7, 2012)

There always seems to be someone that just likes to complain,probably jeleous


----------



## n brown (May 7, 2012)

that poor pigeon! did it have a last message?


----------



## sp2 boy (May 7, 2012)

Was it this pigeon?



[video=youtube;gqAlr0pk_Gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqAlr0pk_Gg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## n brown (May 7, 2012)

just to add. the cops could care less about someone kipping in their van,its not any kind of problem for them unless they get a complaint.obviously they're mildly interested and may do a vehicle check.when i see them doing a drive by i find it reassuring not in any way threatening.i've had more coppers stop for a cup of tea and a look in the van than i have moving me on,and that was usually because i parked in areas i didn't realise were sensitive,like the spanish and portugese coast opposite morocco,how dumb is that?or parked up not knowing theres a nick just round the corner!now when the cops on rare occasions do ask me to move[other countries you're told not asked] i say ok mate wheres a good place not too far?


----------



## runnach (May 7, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Such a shame that the casual passerby couldn't have come to see for him/herself instead of running to the law.....if indeed that's what he/she did.
> I've had many friendly chats with the Police whilst wildcamping......and been eyeballed many more. Not once have I been asked to move on.
> Good for you for being able to live off the land ...fish, the hedgerow and tescos are my limit. Do you use an air rifle?



Yes a stoeger x20 suppressor with a telescopic sight....2.2 version better for hunting I think than a 177

I miss more than I shoot, I only shoot if I am confident of a clean instant kill...particularly important with rabbit.

The rooks at the moment ...well from next week should be gorgeous, breast with mushroom in a pie......the brave climb a rookery no thanks..

I would love a 22 rifle but in a camper firearms certificates and all that more trouble than its worth.

That said a local game dealer will buy......I prefer not too...like when I fish , I only take what I can eat.

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 7, 2012)

A really interesting post Channa,
It's a life that appeals to me but unfortunately not to the wife.
I love rabbit, she won't have one in the house.
I did all those things as a young man I had a 4-10 and later a 12 bore. My mum never new what we would bring home we were always plucking or skinning, cooking trout, grayling, pike or eels. My grandfather showed me where to get watercress, collect hazel nut, mushrooms and many other things.

I've never tried Rook though. What's that like?


----------



## Robmac (May 7, 2012)

I love Rabbit, trout, Pike is a little bit earthy but Jacks are OK. Perch is lovely, I would imagine that Rook is the same as Crow, Crow pie was popular in the war apparently. I tried it once in a pub in the midlands and it was very nice.
Never tried squirrel, but would have no qualms.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 7, 2012)

Robmac said:


> I love Rabbit, trout, Pike is a little bit earthy but Jacks are OK. Perch is lovely, I would imagine that Rook is the same as Crow, Crow pie was popular in the war apparently. I tried it once in a pub in the midlands and it was very nice.
> Never tried squirrel, but would have no qualms.



Pike is earthy but we used to soak it in salt water that helped but you can put it in a marinade.

I'm the same I would also try these things Rob.


----------



## runnach (May 7, 2012)

I would love to write a cookery book...

At times i am a very deep person,and things that interest me I tend to research to the enth degree.

It intrigued me what we ate before  potatoes were introduced as an example , what was the British diet before supermarkets and imported foods?

The earliest reference I have found is the menu for king johns coronation and deer was on the menu no surprises... there but salad of dandelion and sorrel is intriguing.

Squirrel is quite a sweet meat on the basis they. Eat a lot of nuts and berries....it has a taste a little like wild boar.
The pigeon breast tonight tasted like steak....very tender lean on fat too so very healthy.

Rabbit has it happens has a negative nutritional value...in other words you expend more energy digesting than it gives you....the reason the fur trappers died in America they didn't supplement with greens.

Dandelion, bullrush root, nettle all tasty and full of goodness..

I would love to pick wild mushroom, but my knowledge and confidence are limited.


Soon wild blackberries will show ....what a treat.

My guru is a fella called John "lofty" Wiseman who was the lead instructor to the sas in survival.
I have mentioned it once but I will say it again...because I get so much inspiration from his words

When you kill an animal( I extend the idea to flora too) it has given its life to feed you.

Cook with reverance and respect..that it didn't give its life in vain.


I have adopted this mantra for all foods ...things in a supermarket gave their life.

Sorry to bang on but important to me .

Part of my own wildcamping code.

Channa


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Pike is earthy but we used to soak it in salt water that helped but you can put it in a marinade.
> 
> I'm the same I would also try these things Rob.



Old esox lucius .....to give it its Latin name....I am a very keen pike fisherman only lure for old esox ...I am not comfortable with live baiting..

 Steep in water for a couple of days to get shut of the earthy flavour....make into quenlles and poach in milk.

All British freshwater fish are edible, not necessarily tasty I imagine... My grandfather loved his eels, and they are my hang up...never tried one , caught a few, but never eaten one.

The easiest of fish to catch too....by all accounts using an eel bag..

Hessian sack ...filled with grass, and offal from a roadkill...eels eat there way inside and can't get out...

I am told a very efficient way of catching them...but eel just doesn't do it.


Atlantic coast of France is an industry dedicated to the little felllas...nope...almost I stress almost rather have a mc donalds ....tough call
Channa


----------



## ivecotrucker (May 8, 2012)

Interesting post, thanks Channa. I admire your attitude to the sanctity of life.


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2012)

ivecotrucker said:


> Interesting post, thanks Channa. I admire your attitude to the sanctity of life.



I don't know about that slightly eccentric maybe..
I had a long conversation with my mum this week and she sort of likes the fact I do things my way but thinks I am crackers all the same.

My grandmother always likened me to my uncle Arthur , and strangely we both worked the fairs etc.....perhaps she was right.

my uncle Arthur was a chindit during the second world war...this week I read an account of what they endured.
I never knew he never told us.

But to be labelled, the same as him is an honour..the truth his I don't think I could have done what he did..

 My grandad said they had to be crackers in the first place...perhaps we have that in common.

I think I would find it , indeed I do part of the settled community again..when I breathe my last, hopefully I played every card to the full
Hard to explain, 

Thanks for the support
Regards

Channa


----------



## Tco (May 8, 2012)

Firstly about the member of the public sending in a complaint to the Police.  Someone (perhaps a woman, but not necessarily so) might be apprehensive about approaching a male engaged in such activity as to arouse interest. So Whilst I might not agree with what they did, I understand it.

Secondly, it is amazing what people (and the police) notice.  When I was truck driving (at night) I had a regular route and was usually approaching the outskirts of Leicester around 2.00am.  I did this five nights a week. There were other trucks I would see during the journey.  One night my trusty Volvo was in for service, so I was driving a hired plain white box van.  Lo and behold, just on the southern approaches to Leicester I was pulled over by the local copper.  He asked the usual questions and was surprised when I told him I drove this route every night. "Really?"  he said, "I don't remember seeing this truck before!"  

I must have been amongst twenty trucks on that bit of the A6 every night, yet he spotted a strange truck and decided to investigate.  I had never seen him before at all.


----------



## Firefox (May 8, 2012)

I have done quite a lot of mushroom picking and cooking in the past. If you have a couple of good books with photos it is quite safe. Just leave any you can't get a positive identification on, and those you can, eat a very small piece first and wait a day or so, the same with much other wild food.

There's very few really nasty ones. Most of the amanitas are deadly but they have many distinguishing features. I like to have different books with different photos and diagrams as just one picture can be misleading.

The only real problem is the season is concentrated in Autumn.


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2012)

Yes I have read about skirts on aminitas being a sign etc etc.
When I was in France I really envied the locals out wildpicking....they would have children too...you know what kids are like just take it all in..

Bracken is poisnous but the young fronds aren't and quite tasty....all comes with knowledge.

Fungi is something I would love to know more about but there seems to be no hard and fast rules...so I give it a miss......but with fresh pigeon how wonderful would a wild mushroom sauce be ?

I am always surprised when I prepare mussels easiest thing in the world for me , amazing how many people shake heads and say oh no....you have to be careful etc..yet the rules are simple.
Channa


----------



## Firefox (May 8, 2012)

I would happily eat pigeon and squirrel and the rest. I don't have an air rifle though and not enough opportunity to learn to use it with my present lifestyle. But maybe someday!

I like the philosophy of just taking enough to eat. This idea should be applied across society. There is so much wastage goes on, it is a crime. Even people buying stuff from supermarkets and then throwing food away as it has passed the use by date. These dates are incredibly conservative and multibuys encourage people to get more than they need.

It's a shame you couldn't make it down to Barrow this weekend, you could have probably given me quite a few tips!


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2012)

The pigeon tonight was gorgeous and I derived satisfaction knowing that from branch to table were my efforts.
I totally agree about waste , and how consumers are sucked in to buying far more than they need.

Setting up a rifle is easy...you  shoot  at a target 30 yards away using a rest...fire three shots and work out the grouping.....then adjust.

I tend limit a target at 25 yards...to be sure of a lethal hit.

Also a case of learning what part to aim at.

I really do buy into the sacrifice to feed you idea....I think it makes you a better cook too......you think more .

I  am really looking forward to the blackberry season 
 Pies and crumbles.

But the same applies just take what you need.

I never mentioned it , but in the mackerel thread , no one mentions that a six hook trace is impractical.

Mackerel are a true shoal fish and it is certainly not uncommon to pull three out at a time....what's the point in six? ..a bigger to land and possibly more fish than is required..
If with most things we only take what we need sustainability doesn't ever become an issue
Channa


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2012)

channa said:


> The pigeon tonight was gorgeous and I derived satisfaction knowing that from branch to table were my efforts.
> I totally agree about waste , and how consumers are sucked in to buying far more than they need.
> 
> Setting up a rifle is easy...you  shoot  at a target 30 yards away using a rest...fire three shots and work out the grouping.....then adjust.
> ...



What I didn't mention is mackerel traces are sold with six hooks


----------



## Grandma Susan (May 8, 2012)

*Can I ask a silly question*



n brown said:


> just to add. the cops could care less about someone kipping in their van,its not any kind of problem for them unless they get a complaint.obviously they're mildly interested and may do a vehicle check.when i see them doing a drive by i find it reassuring not in any way threatening.i've had more coppers stop for a cup of tea and a look in the van than i have moving me on,and that was usually because i parked in areas i didn't realise were sensitive,like the spanish and portugese coast opposite morocco,how dumb is that?or parked up not knowing theres a nick just round the corner!now when the cops on rare occasions do ask me to move[other countries you're told not asked] i say ok mate wheres a good place not too far?



Hi,
Can I ask a silly question? why is it sensative to park on the Spanish/Portugese coast opposite Morocco?
Sorry for sounding "thick" 

Sue


----------



## n brown (May 8, 2012)

Grandma Susan said:


> Hi,
> Can I ask a silly question? why is it sensative to park on the Spanish/Portugese coast opposite Morocco?
> Sorry for sounding "thick"
> 
> Sue



fast boats called cigarette boats pop over full of drugs.nothing thick about not knowing something


----------



## sean rua (May 8, 2012)

One small point about waste, though I fully accept the sense of what you're saying, is that most times we've been to the rookery, more than half a dozen birds have been killed for not a lot of meat.
 Also, even though made into a pie, some of the young folk don't want to eat it, nowadays.

And, while the experts are on the thread, may I ask something about pigeon?
I was told, forty or fifty years ago, that pigeon meat is actually slightly poisonous. In fact, this old guy maintained that, if you were to eat eight of them, you'd likely die. 

Is this just a load of cobblers, or is there any truth in it, please?


sean rua.

ps
  I think he meant eight at one meal.


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2012)

sean rua said:


> One small point about waste, though I fully accept the sense of what you're saying, is that most times we've been to the rookery, more than half a dozen birds have been killed for not a lot of meat.
> Also, even though made into a pie, some of the young folk don't want to eat it, nowadays.
> 
> And, while the experts are on the thread, may I ask something about pigeon?
> ...


You are quite right in respect of rooks, only the breast is used , so if you were feeding a family of four perhaps you would need a few birds.

A lot are culled and nothing happens to the carcass except waste.

If you are feeding a larger group then I personally would fill the meal out with potatoes and bread.

In respect of pigeons, never heard that before.,although it could be true when you consider the over consumption of rabbit.

Of course in France lots of people keep pigeon for the table, so perhaps a myth?

The only logical thing I can think of is a lot of animals can ear things poisonous to us...so there could be a risk associated there
Channa
A


----------



## snowbirds (May 8, 2012)

*Good Grub*

Hi Channa

Thanks an interesting read, keep it up Channa you seem to be a deep thinker, I wish you luck on your travels,
I await the next episode.

Regards Snowbirds.







channa said:


> You are quite right in respect of rooks, only the breast is used , so if you were feeding a family of four perhaps you would need a few birds.
> 
> A lot are culled and nothing happens to the carcass except waste.
> 
> ...


----------



## sean rua (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, Channa.

They say most things can be poisonous, if we eat or drink too much of them.
I take this with a pinch of salt ( more like a peck of dirt) myself. For instance, I read in a book that potatoes contain a poison - solanine, I think - but most folk who eat them survive.
 Watch the green bits though.:tongue:

All the very best with your venture!
I'm not sure if you're the "flatties" or whether we are, but, for my part, I always got on with the circus people. They're very clean in their ways.
 I know some of the lads on some funfairs can be  rough enough, but I'm lucky so far. I admire their set-ups.
Very nice gear.

Also, they have great park-up places for the winter.
I'll be at Chester races tomorrow, and I always see the same old circus nearby every year. Their home base is in Wolverhampton. 

sean rua.


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2012)

sean rua said:


> Thanks, Channa.
> 
> They say most things can be poisonous, if we eat or drink too much of them.
> I take this with a pinch of salt ( more like a peck of dirt) myself. For instance, I read in a book that potatoes contain a poison - solanine, I think - but most folk who eat them survive.
> ...


I grew up a flattie for sure ( bricks and mortar dweller for those wondering) ...but I guess I just have that nomadic spirit that feeds on travelling and living the lifestyle I do.

For the moment I am no longer with the fairs like any other business times are tough and a lot of the smalle r
Venues I guess don't require hirings.

A ctually fitting into  a pigeon hole identity, is a weird one.  The showman don't class me as one of them and flatties see me has a traveller..

The police last night treated me has a traveller, but all parties were respectful...that goes a long way.

A lot of the showmen don't associate with the label traveller because of the negative attitudes in general over the last few years.

I hit prejudice, but the positives far outweigh the negatives

Channa


----------



## ChrisB (May 8, 2012)

*... Police interest...*

Just to let you all know.. I was wild camping :ninja: with the mrs Saturday night at 51.791794,-3.439735 Llwyn Onn Reservoir.

Come 12pm I was awoke by the Mrs loudly whispering in my ear "THE POLICE ARE HERE" so at this point I peered through the curtain to find a Traffic Officer with his unmarked car radioing my reg plate on his radio. I'll be honest and say I crapped :raofl: myself as this was our first time wild camping and I had had a beer. But about 5 mins later he jumped in his car and went on his way!!

No note, no knock on the window, no blue lights!

I think I might had caught me on his good day lol :dance:

Chris


----------



## n brown (May 8, 2012)

ChrisB said:


> Just to let you all know.. I was wild camping :ninja: with the mrs Saturday night at 51.791794,-3.439735 Llwyn Onn Reservoir.
> 
> Come 12pm I was awoke by the Mrs loudly whispering in my ear "THE POLICE ARE HERE" so at this point I peered through the curtain to find a Traffic Officer with his unmarked car radioing my reg plate on his radio. I'll be honest and say I crapped :raofl: myself as this was our first time wild camping and I had had a beer. But about 5 mins later he jumped in his car and went on his way!!
> 
> ...



this is what i was trying to point out on my earlier reply.THE COPS DON'T CARE.if you're legal,they'll check your tax then do a stolen vehicle reg check.if they do knock you up don't worry have a laugh with them offer tea,they're checking you out thats their job.


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2012)

n brown said:


> this is what i was trying to point out on my earlier reply.THE COPS DON'T CARE.if you're legal,they'll check your tax then do a stolen vehicle reg check.if they do knock you up don't worry have a laugh with them offer tea,they're checking you out thats their job.



Totally agree, once it was established I was not a threat etc etc...Burgess check pnc ....etc...had a bit of a light hearted 5 mins with them....in the end , they explained because I was near an airport with a firearm they had to investigate....like anything you get good and bad...on this occasion I got diligent but good ones....far rather deal with south yorkshires finest than the gendarmes or douanes.
Channa


----------



## ginner38 (May 8, 2012)

have i missed something here cant belive the police did nothing about you using a gun to shoot a pigeon first of all you can not just stop and shoot anything anywere
as you have to have permision from the land owner be at least 50ft from the centre of the road and pulic foot path and thats for a sub12ftb airgun 

cheers Dave


----------



## and123wills (May 9, 2012)

ginner38 said:


> have i missed something here cant belive the police did nothing about you using a gun to shoot a pigeon first of all you can not just stop and shoot anything anywere
> as you have to have permision from the land owner be at least 50ft from the centre of the road and pulic foot path and thats for a sub12ftb airgun
> 
> cheers Dave



Seams you have missed by a long shot (pardon the pun), This polarised  opinion that you have been conditioned too think only come about in the last 20 years to keep minions of the nanny state in check.

The rules and regs that you have stated should and probably would have been imposed if the police had turned up and there was youths or degenerates using a air rifle in an unruly way.


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

ginner38 said:


> have i missed something here cant belive the police did nothing about you using a gun to shoot a pigeon first of all you can not just stop and shoot anything anywere
> as you have to have permision from the land owner be at least 50ft from the centre of the road and pulic foot path and thats for a sub12ftb airgun
> 
> cheers Dave


 
You are quite right in respect of the legal stance, and technical

ly even sub 12 lb air weapons are treated as firearms.

Land ow,ners permission is slightly contentious in that the land is common..
It could well be I was in breach of a bye law...but on the basis four officers were present including a Sgt I am pretty sure that would have reared its head...it may also be if there is a byelaw the enforcement is civil.

To re iterate it was preparing the pigeon that had aroused their interest no shooting had taken place within the 50 ft.

Open season for pigeon as classed as a pest...maybe why they checked it wasn't a duck.

The gun was covered. Not loaded indeed all the things advocated by basc safe practice

 Channa


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 9, 2012)

Totally agree with your Ethos, far too many greedy people about.

We've been checked by police, but no problems.

Was parked up in a deep layby last year and a couple of bike cops came in.

We got chatting about bikes, idiots on the road etc.

Seems one was an ardent tugger and more than happy for us top be there.

Maybe the tea and bacon butties helped!!

Like everything, our police are normal people with a job to do. As long as you're not causing a problem, then they'll leave you alone.

Only got advised to move on once as where we were, was on the direct path from a rowdy pub to a council estate and they were worried that we'd be woken by the drunks!!

Always found that most farmers are accommodating if you approach them regards pest control, especially with a 22 air rifle.

I've been offered the use of 12 bores, 410's and 22 rifles in the past.

Trouble with a 22 rifle, unless you get a head shot, it goes straight through and doesn't kill immediately.

Target practice is essential.


----------



## northernspirit2001 (May 9, 2012)

*Wind ya neck in!*



ginner38 said:


> have i missed something here cant belive the police did nothing about you using a gun to shoot a pigeon first of all you can not just stop and shoot anything anywere
> as you have to have permision from the land owner be at least 50ft from the centre of the road and pulic foot path and thats for a sub12ftb airgun
> 
> cheers Dave



Good job you're not a policeman Dave, or typical of a policeman, all our lives would be a bleedin' misery! Channa's actions were potentially cause for concern and validated acceptable by the visiting constabulary I think!

Incidentally the passer by in my opinion wasted good police time, sure they have better things to do.


----------



## donkey too (May 9, 2012)

I have taken all sorts of game/ wildlife in my travels over the years. I could not tell you the dates of open seasons and personally I don't care about them. I only kill what I can eat, I only take eggs from birds which will carry on laying, I also never take all the veg and plant life that is available. always leave some for others or to grow on. nothing more. Also I have never used a firearm. Can't stand the things, saw what they do during my 18 years in the forces and didn't like it.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 9, 2012)

channa said:


> You are quite right in respect of the legal stance, and technical
> 
> ly even sub 12 lb air weapons are treated as firearms.
> 
> ...



Duck is very nice mmmmmm.


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

I agree duck is fantastic, staple diet of the French I think.

Wood pigeon is very underestimated imo.....anyone that hasn't tried I
t visit a game dealer give it a go....really .tasty

I respect the seasons in it keeps all quarry sustainable in the grand scale.

I am personally not a lover of firearms as daft has it may sound....but to me they are a tool to do a job
In respect of .22 airguns passing through a target, the reason I am about to put in 3 hours on a shooting range
Channa


----------



## northernspirit2001 (May 9, 2012)

*Noo not the ducks!!!!*

Since having ducks as pets i haven't been able to eat duck even from a cling covered packet on a supermarket shelf, i have chickens and quail too but funnily have no great problem killing and eating them!

The best game by far is roadkill rabbit, country lanes are full of it certain times of year like now, just do a recce and sling all old roadkill or make a mental note where it is, go back early next morning and fill your fridge! Couldn't bring myself to kill a rabbit the same as a duck but its a tragedy to waste. Saddle of rabbit is my favourite joint of all the animal kingdom. :tongue::tongue:


----------



## northernspirit2001 (May 9, 2012)

*P.S.......*

P.S....Thanks Channa for bringing this topic to site, its brought a lot of interest from a lot of people it seems, nice one!


----------



## Land Rover Chris (May 9, 2012)

Pleased to hear the police had more sense Channa.

I shoot a little myself, also with .22 air rifle, I normally help the farmer up the road keep his rabbit population down, I also eat all I kill. I grow quite a bit of my own veg and forage on a minor scale when the fruit is out - mainly to make wine or sloe gin and the odd blackberry crumble. It's good to supplement your groceries with a bit off the land.

If I can get some target practice done I might have to go for some rabbit for the pot later. :tongue:


----------



## ginner38 (May 9, 2012)

northernspirit2001 said:


> Good job you're not a policeman Dave, or typical of a policeman, all our lives would be a bleedin' misery! Channa's actions were potentially cause for concern and validated acceptable by the visiting constabulary I think!
> 
> Incidentally the passer by in my opinion wasted good police time, sure they have better things to do.



no not a policeman but a pest controller i have alot of permission but still have to ring the farmers first most time contract the police

just be aware that all land is owned by someone and you can be proscuted for tresspass or poaching all i am saying is be carefull

and yes pigeons are a pest a big one at that but you still have to have permission to stoot them

cheers Dave


----------



## maingate (May 9, 2012)

Shooting Rabbits should be outlawed. :mad1::mad1:

In fact my Whippets have contacted their MP about it.


----------



## Neckender (May 9, 2012)

maingate said:


> Shooting Rabbits should be outlawed. :mad1::mad1:
> 
> In fact my Whippets have contacted their MP about it.



Is that the Chief Whip.

John.


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

ginner38 said:


> no not a policeman but a pest controller i have alot of permission but still have to ring the farmers first most time contract the police
> 
> just be aware that all land is owned by someone and you can be proscuted for tresspass or poaching all i am saying is be carefull
> 
> ...



Yes the trespass point is a very valid one in fact loaded or not you could be charged with armed trespass.

Channa


----------



## activecampers (May 9, 2012)

We had our first visit a week or so ago in Longleat (spot on the WC database)

We've stayed there a few times and noted police checking the car park and ignoring us.

Anyway, they were happy, said no problem about staying there, and just wanted to make sure we weren't nicking stuff.  

Absolutely no issue with that, happy for as many visits they want.  Saw them in the morning as we were leaving and they gave a nice smile and wave.


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

A message to old Arthur.....


That's the lead off the monkey house out of bounds then... 


Heard  they've got  frickin lions as guard dogs too.

Channa


----------



## Talbot (May 9, 2012)

Happy to try most things, but not eel either. Made a delicious pheasant casserole in red wine from two pheasants. One was a fresh road kill and the other when I was beating on a shoot at christmas and was given one by the organisers. Didn't bother plucking them, as found it easier to skin. Delicious. Also tried roasted squirrel but didn't like it although I'm not sure I cooked it properly as meat was tough. Had fried wood pigeon breast as a starter recently and enjoyed that.


----------



## donkey too (May 9, 2012)

Talbot said:


> Happy to try most things, but not eel either. Made a delicious pheasant casserole in red wine from two pheasants. One was a fresh road kill and the other when I was beating on a shoot at christmas and was given one by the organisers. Didn't bother plucking them, as found it easier to skin. Delicious. Also tried roasted squirrel but didn't like it although I'm not sure I cooked it properly as meat was tough. Had fried wood pigeon breast as a starter recently and enjoyed that.



Cook squirrel the same as rabbit. But it has to be a young one. Older ones need slow cooking in wine or a good stock. For anything that might be tough, try marinading in vinegar anr water overnight. rinse before cooking. 
Had hoadgie once and it was good but never tried to cook it myself. They need to be wrapped in clay and cooked in the fire embers. then the skin comes off with the prickles easy. 
Catch pheasant and partridge with raisins and a fish hook. you can catch squirrel this way but they tend to panic so you need to be near by. Never put out raisins and fish ooks overnight like the poachers do. as it leaves the catch all night in a traumatic state. If you want to catch a few pigeons for a pie or even rooks. then get some fresh yeast and roll in little balls and feed to them, wait half hour and just pick them up and wring their necks. Crow tastes awful. so be careful you dont mistake one for a rook. remember if you see a rook alone , it's a crow. and if you see a flock of crows they are rooks. LOL.

Dandelion leaves are better then spinage and so are sorrel. Dandelion roots roasted make excellent coffee substitute. Crab grass roots are very nutricious and are easy to gather. they taste a bit like potatoes. and in fact were eaten by the brits before taters came into the country. Dont eat ferns, after they have uncurled. they are poison. Hawthorn leaves are a  great sourse of vit C and make a good cabage substitute although a pain to gather. If by the sea shore then do try sea kale, it is fantastic. but only pick the leaves not he plant.  ENOUGH.


----------



## maingate (May 9, 2012)

Talbot said:


> Happy to try most things, but not eel either. Made a delicious pheasant casserole in red wine from two pheasants. One was a fresh road kill and the other when I was beating on a shoot at christmas and was given one by the organisers. Didn't bother plucking them, as found it easier to skin. Delicious. Also tried roasted squirrel but didn't like it although I'm not sure I cooked it properly as meat was tough. Had fried wood pigeon breast as a starter recently and enjoyed that.



I have eaten Eel in Belgium. In fact there are specialised Restaurants that serve only eels.

I found that there is not a lot of taste to them. The sauces that you can have give them the flavour.

You have to be extremely careful when eating them as some of the bones are very sharp.


----------



## refurbisher (May 9, 2012)

Great thread Channa. Wouldn't fancy carrying one of my guns in the MH but then I don't full time and am lucky enough to shoot (and fish) through most of the winter. My five year old pestered me to pluck a wild duck a few months ago, what a way for a child to appreciate where food really comes from and not off Tesco's shelf. Our favorite pigeon comes in a splash of red cooked off last minute with a few capers and served with a mix of chunky roast veggies, oh and the rest of the red. :tongue:


----------



## sp2 boy (May 9, 2012)

I tried 'jellied eels' a couple of years back at a race course with a pint...so many bones that it was almost not worth the bother, I then went and got a pastie to 'fill me up' before more beer to drown my sorrows at not winning on the horses!


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

I  have a confession. I thought hard before starting this thread because I do understand that shooting etc is contentious to a lot of people....but then I thought there was no shame in giving an insight to my world.

This thread in terms of likes ..  has surpassed any other...how weird is that.
Donkey too has given some good advice in preparing  our resident cuisine.

I was once interviewed as  search rescue and survival instructor at RAF cranwell.....understandably they gave it someone else....it might have been the dodgy worm omlette nbrown that did it.

Actually it was someone ex specials so I couldn't complain.

Whilst boiling ants to neutralise formic acid maybe necessary, not really relevant to wildcampiing.

I love the continent as much as anybody, I have eaten snails etc etc....but and a real big but we ignore the wonderful larder that nature provides in our own country.

Try pigeon , rabbit squirrel even....you might......just might like it.

I make no apology for suggesting we have wonderful food on our doorstep.

Channa


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

refurbisher said:


> Great thread Channa. Wouldn't fancy carrying one of my guns in the MH but then I don't full time and am lucky enough to shoot (and fish) through most of the winter. My five year old pestered me to pluck a wild duck a few months ago, what a way for a child to appreciate where food really comes from and not off Tesco's shelf. Our favorite pigeon comes in a splash of red cooked off last minute with a few capers and served with a mix of chunky roast veggies, oh and the rest of the red. :tongue:



Holmpton, I know the beach .....good codling venue in winter......ever see a bloke with German pointer...me and Leon...

Aldborough Holmpton all good venues I found Mappleton most productive last couple of months


----------



## Robmac (May 9, 2012)

I draw the line at insect, although I know in a survival situation they are very nutritional. Somehow though I hope I will never have to fall back on this in England,Scotland and Wales. (I never go abroad).

I cannot understand how Bear Grylls seems to relish eating awful things, watch Ray Mears, he's more a smoked Salmon man!


----------



## Robmac (May 9, 2012)

Apparently English snails are sold to France!


----------



## solarman (May 9, 2012)

basildog said:


> Snails are lovely and used to see the Spanish out collecting them after rain !
> I might try some english garden ones sometime I think ?


i love snails too especially the french garlic version,but i would check out the lungworm advert for dogs to see if it applies to us.
Solarman.


----------



## Talbot (May 9, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Cook squirrel the same as rabbit. But it has to be a young one. Older ones need slow cooking in wine or a good stock. For anything that might be tough, try marinading in vinegar anr water overnight. rinse before cooking.
> Had hoadgie once and it was good but never tried to cook it myself. They need to be wrapped in clay and cooked in the fire embers. then the skin comes off with the prickles easy.
> Catch pheasant and partridge with raisins and a fish hook. you can catch squirrel this way but they tend to panic so you need to be near by. Never put out raisins and fish ooks overnight like the poachers do. as it leaves the catch all night in a traumatic state. If you want to catch a few pigeons for a pie or even rooks. then get some fresh yeast and roll in little balls and feed to them, wait half hour and just pick them up and wring their necks. Crow tastes awful. so be careful you dont mistake one for a rook. remember if you see a rook alone , it's a crow. and if you see a flock of crows they are rooks. LOL.
> 
> Dandelion leaves are better then spinage and so are sorrel. Dandelion roots roasted make excellent coffee substitute. Crab grass roots are very nutricious and are easy to gather. they taste a bit like potatoes. and in fact were eaten by the brits before taters came into the country. Dont eat ferns, after they have uncurled. they are poison. Hawthorn leaves are a  great sourse of vit C and make a good cabage substitute although a pain to gather. If by the sea shore then do try sea kale, it is fantastic. but only pick the leaves not he plant.  ENOUGH.



Interested in the pigeon trap! What kind of yeast do you use and do you have to mix it with flour? I am assuming that you just pick them up because they get bloated with the yeast? Overun with the things. Can you eat the suburban sort? Not sure what they're eating. I guess it's what neighbours are feeding them with!!


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

I picked grapes in 2008 for monbazilliac wine strangely in village of same name.....the salt and vinegar to fois gras.

I was it seemed apprentice. To the vineyards iowners younger brother a young 72.....

The shouting of ...un pannier pour le Anglo Saxon....( a basket for the English git) stii rings in my ears...the final sunday , BBQ with the cepes...only Englishman present and the comaraderie between us an my pigeon French....brilliant ...a moment I will forever cherish..
Following morning jean knocking at the door ....with ricard pastis...and don't tell the wife is another fantastic encounter...

Pour mes amis en France j'adore

Channa


----------



## Robmac (May 9, 2012)

Agree with what you say about Lofty Wiseman by the way, hero of mine as well.


----------



## sp2 boy (May 9, 2012)

basildog said:


> Snails are lovely and used to see the Spanish out collecting them after rain !
> I might try some english garden ones sometime I think ?



Been there and done that, I just cooked them in salted water and ate them with an Australian friend, it horrified my fellow housemates which cracked me up.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 9, 2012)

sp2 boy said:


> I tried 'jellied eels' a couple of years back at a race course with a pint...so many bones that it was almost not worth the bother, I then went and got a pastie to 'fill me up' before more beer to drown my sorrows at not winning on the horses!



Eels are superb just fried.

Salmon par are delicious. Shhhhhh Who said that!

As a lad I used to catch sand dabs as they came up stream. (like small plaice)


----------



## sp2 boy (May 9, 2012)

I ate sea urchins as a child in Portugal, though I cannot remember how they were prepared and I will occasionaly buy octopus and cook it with boiled potatoes and onion with lots of olive oil drizzled over it all. However one of my early memories is of an uncle arriving with duck heads, he proceeded to cook them in some sort of stew and then sucked the brains from them...I am still disgusted/horrified by the thought


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Eels are superb just fried.
> 
> Salmon par are delicious. Shhhhhh Who said that!
> 
> As a lad I used to catch sand dabs as they came up stream. (like small plaice)



Mmmm dabs ...beautiful...so sweet..offered to catch and cook for casa MIA since e eryone had buffered off from the ragley meet.....well Tbh they are from Scarborough...fantastic dab to be caught there


----------



## Robmac (May 9, 2012)

Razor Clams are lovely too


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Agree with what you say about Lofty Wiseman by the way, hero of mine as well.



Yes , proper character, that I think is so respectful in how he dispatches his catch..

I have it from a pretty good source he was one 
of the regmt involved in the battle of mirbat...
I have no way of veryfying but unbelievable story ....
Google check it out ....fascinating story
Channa


----------



## Woodstock (May 9, 2012)

I think this is the most interesting thread since I started lurking on here. Maybe there should be a wild food section, there seems to be a lot of interest.
I've eaten pigeon and rabbit, love pigeon. I fish but don't shoot, not got a problem with it though as long as the prey is eaten and not wasted. Has anyone tried zander ? I remember when they first came into the country and were the spawn of the devil, the continentals love them. Used to eat a lot of perch when I was younger, still think they are the best tasting fish.
Oh and we're not supposed to take eels anymore. They have suffered an infection and numbers are way down.


----------



## Robmac (May 9, 2012)

Yup, Perch are fantastic (a little bony). And yes you are right Eels are in a bad state of decline.


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

Woodstock said:


> I think this is the most interesting thread since I started lurking on here. Maybe there should be a wild food section, there seems to be a lot of interest.
> I've eaten pigeon and rabbit, love pigeon. I fish but don't shoot, not got a problem with it though as long as the prey is eaten and not wasted. Has anyone tried zander ? I remember when they first came into the country and were the spawn of the devil, the continentals love them. Used to eat a lot of perch when I was younger, still think they are the best tasting fish.
> Oh and we're not supposed to take eels anymore. They have suffered an infection and numbers are way down.



Zander for those that are wondering are a predatory fish introduced from holland.......they are found exclusively onthe norfolk broads...so highly unlikely found the pot
Channa


----------



## Robmac (May 9, 2012)

Zander are also found in larger numbers in the Fenland Drains, The Great Ouse and the Warwickshire Avon, I think they have spread almost nationwide now.

I have not tried it myself, but know a few people who have and they say it is lovely.


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Zander are also found in larger numbers in the Fenland Drains, The Great Ouse and the Warwickshire Avon, I think they have spread almost nationwide now.
> 
> I have not tried it myself, but know a few people who have and they say it is lovely.



Possibly cross posted but we are on the same lines...the problem apparently with zander hair is it has or is capable of destroying the current balance.....on these lines . The char exclusive to the lakes is under threat, a reason vocalised by the ea ...is the introduction of live baits not indigenous to the area..

I don't know enough to make a meaningf ul comment but it is scary ...New species can upset a balance
Channa


----------



## solarman (May 9, 2012)

i have eaten practically everything the english countryside has to offer but drew the line at rat,although the S A S apparently do eat them, rats really are verminous though, especially in the transmission off disease and plague,i once remember having a bet on a tip when i used to take my dogs ratting on there,was a fella who said to me any rat your dog catches i will eat,and within 5 mins of my dogs catching their first rat a scabrous,manky specimen with a flaking tail to match,i offered it up to my new found friend Billy guardian of the the tip,needless to say i won the bet,but we had a fantastic friendship and went on to hunt and catch more edible quarry.Billy met his death some years later i was to learn through a newspaper,his dog got loose and ran over a railway track whereupon he followed to try and save his dog and was subsequently killed by an oncoming train,RIP fella,
Solarman


----------



## Robmac (May 9, 2012)

Agree, what with Zander, Otter reintroduction and Cormorants turning their attentions inland, there is a lot of pressure on coarse fish at the moment, it is a very delicate balance indeed!


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2012)

Woodstock said:


> I think this is the most interesting thread since I started lurking on here. Maybe there should be a wild food section, there seems to be a lot of interest.
> I've eaten pigeon and rabbit, love pigeon. I fish but don't shoot, not got a problem with it though as long as the prey is eaten and not wasted. Has anyone tried zander ? I remember when they first came into the country and were the spawn of the devil, the continentals love them. Used to eat a lot of perch when I was younger, still think they are the best tasting fish.
> Oh and we're not supposed to take eels anymore. They have suffered an infection and numbers are way down.



I noticed you are a newcomer, thank you for your kind words.

Someone did I think start a thread in this vein  of what is out there ready for the table..

I am actually amazed at the interest in response to what was actually a post in respect of the bibs showing an interest.

I hope you enjoy your time here, and perhaps eventually
Opt to be a full member.....I could mention. Canalsmens 4300 database of overnight stopping places...but that wouldn't right......teasing.

Serious note thanks for the interest and I hope you enjoy the site lots to enjoy
Channa


----------



## Woodstock (May 10, 2012)

Although the zander spread very quickly around the country, I think things evened themselves out and they are accepted as one of our own now. The signal crayfish is much more of a problem (albeit a very tasty one) coupled as you say with the cormorants. As much as I like the idea of otters, why they introduced them when there's nothing for them to eat is beyond me. They seem to be doing rather well on the commercial carp fisheries though.


----------



## Robmac (May 10, 2012)

There are also Eastern Europeans who do not mind eating specimen Carp (not to mention Swans!).


----------



## Woodstock (May 10, 2012)

channa said:


> I noticed you are a newcomer, thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Someone did I think start a thread in this vein  of what is out there ready for the table..
> 
> ...



Thanks Channa, I don't want to take this off topic but I may start doing what you do for a short time at least. If it ever stops raining and I can start my stealth conversion:ninja:


----------



## donkey too (May 10, 2012)

Woodstock said:


> I think this is the most interesting thread since I started lurking on here. Maybe there should be a wild food section, there seems to be a lot of interest.
> I've eaten pigeon and rabbit, love pigeon. I fish but don't shoot, not got a problem with it though as long as the prey is eaten and not wasted. Has anyone tried zander ? I remember when they first came into the country and were the spawn of the devil, the continentals love them. Used to eat a lot of perch when I was younger, still think they are the best tasting fish.
> Oh and we're not supposed to take eels anymore. They have suffered an infection and numbers are way down.



Thats correct but a good stand in is now signal crayfish. They abound in our rivers now and the river authorities will encourage anyone to take them. In my opinion they are better than the native species.


----------



## donkey too (May 10, 2012)

Robmac said:


> I draw the line at insect, although I know in a survival situation they are very nutritional. Somehow though I hope I will never have to fall back on this in England,Scotland and Wales. (I never go abroad).
> 
> I cannot understand how Bear Grylls seems to relish eating awful things, watch Ray Mears, he's more a smoked Salmon man!



You would understand if you saw his pay cheque at the end of the month:lol-053:

Ants are not very nutricious. but their eggs and lavi are. as are all maggots etc.


----------



## refurbisher (May 10, 2012)

channa said:


> Holmpton, I know the beach .....good codling venue in winter......ever see a bloke with German pointer...me and Leon...
> 
> Aldborough Holmpton all good venues I found Mappleton most productive last couple of months



I'll keep an eye out for you in future, not sure if it's on the POI list but the bottom of Seaside road often attracts an odd MH, again if local police ask, it's always regular to night fishermen!


----------



## Robmac (May 10, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Thats correct but a good stand in is now signal crayfish. They abound in our rivers now and the river authorities will encourage anyone to take them. In my opinion they are better than the native species.



You do however need a license to trap them!


----------



## Talbot (May 10, 2012)

Two years ago I tickled a trout and while it was enjoying its tickle I lobbed it straight over my head onto the bank and spent 5 minutes trying to catch it. I always thought this was fantasy and a thing for books, didn't realise you could do it for real. Made it into steaks as it was too big for the pan, it tasted fantastic.


----------



## Talbot (May 10, 2012)

Woodstock said:


> I think this is the most interesting thread since I started lurking on here. Maybe there should be a wild food section, there seems to be a lot of interest.



There is a forum dedicated to this called Bushcraft Living and they're planning their 10th anniversary gathering. Maybe we should join up with their meeting and make it a joint wildcamping and bushcraft living event. That would be wild. LOL :idea:  

Bushcraftliving.com Discussion Forum - Search Results


----------



## Talbot (May 10, 2012)

*WILDERNESS GATHERING 16th - 19th August 2012*



Talbot said:


> There is a forum dedicated to this called Bushcraft Living and they're planning their 10th anniversary gathering. Maybe we should join up with their meeting and make it a joint wildcamping and bushcraft living event. That would be wild. LOL :idea:
> 
> Bushcraftliving.com Discussion Forum - Search Results



Here is the date if anyone interested in joining. The 10th Anniversary Wilderness Gathering, the Original Bushcraft Show.


----------



## maingate (May 10, 2012)

Talbot said:


> Here is the date if anyone interested in joining. The 10th Anniversary Wilderness Gathering, the Original Bushcraft Show.




Wilderness Gathering 2012

If wet, in the Church Hall. :lol-049:


----------



## snowbirds (May 10, 2012)

*Wild shooting*

Hi Channa

I shoot my self and most farmers with permission will only be too happy for you to shoot pigeon and rabbit on their fields to keep them off the crops, but they might object to shooting the pheasants. I think your way with a .22 is quite difficult as you need to be at close range for a kill, but silent. I use 410 and 12g but you end up spitting out the lead when eating.:tongue::tongue:

Good luck Snowbirds.     





channa said:


> Yes the trespass point is a very valid one in fact loaded or not you could be charged with armed trespass.
> 
> Channa


----------



## northernspirit2001 (May 10, 2012)

*lol*



snowbirds said:


> Hi Channa
> 
> I shoot my self and most farmers with permission .........



neither are a brilliant idea.....


----------



## donkey too (May 10, 2012)

Very ntereting. Just wish I could afford to go.


----------



## runnach (May 10, 2012)

snowbirds said:


> Hi Channa
> 
> I shoot my self and most farmers with permission will only be too happy for you to shoot pigeon and rabbit on their fields to keep them off the crops, but they might object to shooting the pheasants. I think your way with a .22 is quite difficult as you need to be at close range for a kill, but silent. I use 410 and 12g but you end up spitting out the lead when eating.:tongue::tongue:
> 
> Good luck Snowbirds.



The problem would be a fireArms licence on the basis I full time steel cabinets etc...

Channa


----------



## snowbirds (May 10, 2012)

*Shootist*

Hi Chana,

I quite agree with you and slugs are much cheaper than cartridges, your way is the best way,but the farmers around here don't care how you kill them, you can chuck bricks at them use a catapult,we have a glut in hertfordshire but we still have the mixy on some of the rabbits. I prefer a quick kill like you channa keep up the good work and a full belly.

Regards Snowbirds.







channa said:


> The problem would be a fireArms licence on the basis I full time steel cabinets etc...
> 
> Channa


----------



## Bushtrekker (May 21, 2012)

*That made an interesting hour's reading...*

It's nice to know I'm not the only one who likes to catch what they eat and east what they catch. In 2000 I trained a group of volunteers to live as stone age hunter gatherers and we used every method possible to cook food, including a fire pit, which produced very tender meat. I'm a Firearms and Shotgun certificate holder and have eaten most things which were in season and legal. The problem with this country is that unlike the other countries you can't 'Go bush' and live completly off the land without someone whinging.  I've always been interested in primitive hunting techniques, but over here, fishing with spears and hunting rabbits and wildfowl with boomerangs is illegal. Blowguns are effective, but again are illegal here as the law sees them as large calibre air weapons. About 28 years ago I lived on a narrowboat and used a pneumatic air pistol as a hunting tool, which although not strictly legal is effective at close quarters, although at the time I was shooting about 500 rounds a week for practice.

A friend of mine shared an office with John Wiseman at Hereford and said he was weird even by Regiment standards, but I agree with the comments made by others about his book showing the way for later survival experts like Ray Mears. By the way it is possible to carry firearms and shotguns in vehicles if they are secured to the chassis of the vehicle.


----------



## Smaug (May 21, 2012)

My concern (and I have several air rifles & pistols that I use on vermin & targets on my own land) would be about using any of them in "public space" like a common, Cannock Chase (I live nearby), canals or a beach. AFAIK it is actually illegal to use an air gun in any public area, so anyone seeing you could call the Police & there is a real possibilty of an Armed Response Unit being called out to tackle "a sniper". 

My main hunting gun is a pre-charged pneumatic with a silencer, hi-power telescopic sight & tripod. If I was in cammo, people who don't understand guns could well be very frightened.


----------



## Bushtrekker (May 21, 2012)

*Not a good idea near Cannock Chase at the moment...*

I'm sure the police would take a lot of interest, as the Pakistani Hockey team and their minders are moving in soon. I'm not convinced they would be too amused at the site of me in full camo with a folding stock semi-auto rifle and laser sight, even though I do have permission within range of their training ground.


----------



## caspar (May 22, 2012)

Well Channa and fellow friends, you make me feel like a total wuss!:lol-049:

I could no more eat a pigeon, rabbit or squirrel than I could live bugs. Sadly I could not kill them either, much as I enjoy target shooting. I just couldn't do it. 

All due respect to those that do though. It is, afterall, exactly as nature intended and how all other animals eat. 

maybe I need a sticker, "I'm a wuss and proud of it!" lol


----------



## runnach (May 22, 2012)

caspar said:


> Well Channa and fellow friends, you make me feel like a total wuss!:lol-049:
> 
> I could no more eat a pigeon, rabbit or squirrel than I could live bugs. Sadly I could not kill them either, much as I enjoy target shooting. I just couldn't do it.
> 
> ...



Not at all, when I shoot I shoot hopefully effectively to neutaralize the quarry in the most humane way possible...and on occasion a lethal shot results in albeit a few seconds the quarry jumping about.

All this then goes back to one of my points...cook and prepare with a degree of reverence..#


----------



## herbenny (May 22, 2012)

Glad the police didnt give you any grief Channa and you didnt have some little jobs worth ....after all what harm are you doing just living life in your own merry way.  Oh and by the way most impressed with your culinary skills, my dad made a pigeon pie once and it was really lovely, but I was not so keen on the preparation bit though as I am a bit sqeamish.  :scared:


----------



## jann (Jul 21, 2021)

We've seen police cars several times, only had a  knock on the door twice.

One occasion was a week before Christmas, we were parked in a forest car park.They said there had been some thefts of trees, when they saw we hadn't got a van full of Christmas trees they said we wouldn't be disturbed again. 

The others just asked how long we were stopping, they said they would tell the night shift not to disturb us.


----------



## barryd (Jul 21, 2021)

Nice to see the words of dear old Channa  (Andrew) even if it is from  nearly a decade ago. RIP.


----------



## Traveller (Jul 21, 2021)

channa said:


> Well, first time in 4 years I had a visit from the police tonight....two patrol cars in the end.
> 
> Most of you know I full time, and what you don't know is  I live off the land as much as I can ...I will shoot pigeon, duck squirrel rook all for food.
> 
> ...


Commonsense prevails, all is not lost yet


----------



## Robmac (Jul 21, 2021)

Bushy also commented in this thread.

Another sorely missed member.


----------



## r4dent (Jul 21, 2021)

Rubbertramp said:


> Such a shame that the casual passerby couldn't have come to see for him/herself instead of running to the law.....



So there you are casually walking along minding your own business thinking about how wonderful life is, when you see a stranger firing a weapon. 

Possibly, just possibly, approaching him might not be the wisest thing for you to do.
Possibly, just possibly, approaching him might be the last you do. 

We were on a site when a young lad thought firing at those nearby big white things from his bedroom window would be fun.
I didn't approach him, the boys in blue did.
Turned out he was 10 years old and had "borrowed" his big brother's air rifle.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 21, 2021)

You have to have a lic for any weapon here, any record you loos it.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 21, 2021)

r4dent said:


> So there you are casually walking along minding your own business thinking about how wonderful life is, when you see a stranger firing a weapon.
> 
> Possibly, just possibly, approaching him might not be the wisest thing for you to do.
> Possibly, just possibly, approaching him might be the last you do.
> ...


When I was a kid most had air guns and nobody thought anything wrong and nobody ever called them air weapons. A term started just to make people see them as a negative thing.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 21, 2021)

WE had catties here but parents took them of us, youl put somebodies eye ut lad.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 21, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> When I was a kid most had air guns and nobody thought anything wrong and nobody ever called them air weapons. A term started just to make people see them as a negative thing.


Great for shooting the pegs off next door's washing line


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 21, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> WE had catties here but parents took them of us, youl put somebodies eye ut lad.


Don't you mean forked stick and rubber band weapon.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 21, 2021)

Edina said:


> Great for shooting the pegs off next door's washing line


Couldn't hit a barn door with a Gat pop out never mind a peg.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 21, 2021)

When I was a kid our elderly next door neighbour used to feed hedgehogs in the garden from a metal dish.

Me and my brother used to wait behind a tree for her to come out to fill it and then shoot the dish so it pinged away from her. Poor old dear looked so confused.

Nobody got hurt of course - well apart from the old lady after the 'ricochet' incident.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 22, 2021)

Fascinating thread.
9 years ago?
Hasn't the world and wildcamping changed so much, since then?
Andy was a fascinating  character .
An inspiration on what to do and what not to have done.
He certainly  lived  a full life.
Sadly missed.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 22, 2021)

Maybe he will have a good wilding spot for us all on the other side.


----------

